
Show HN: An hour in front of you? Build your own on-device Voice AI - oulipo
https://medium.com/snips-ai/build-a-weather-assistant-with-snips-4253541f1684
======
oulipo
I'm a co-founder of Snips.ai, our vision is to allow companies and makers to
build their Voice AI which is 100% on-device and private-by-design.

We don't see why Amazon and Google should send data to a server when you want
your AI to open your door or have your connected coffee machine brew a cup, so
we build a platform which allows you to create private AI

We will open-source the platform later this year

